# Samoyed Flyball



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

I thought I had lost these pictures... rare shots of my samoyed doing flyball. I apologize that they aren't very good. I only ever met one other samoyed that did flyball, and he was retired! If you know of any pics of flyball sams, I'd love to see them.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Yay! Sammies! My first dog, thirty years ago, was a Samoyed. Shealyn, Firethorn's Lady Shealyn CD, would have loved agility and maybe flyball. 

Your boy looks like he's having a great time.


----------



## mydoghailey (Feb 23, 2011)

What a gorgeous dog!


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks. 
He really loved flyball; It was second only to herding for him. I really wish I had better pics and video.

Is the Firethorn kennel still around? I was curious but didn't find them in a search.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

LOL...Firethorn was the 'kennel' name I used for Shea's ILP registration. All those AKC dogs had fancy names so I gave her one.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooh I see. When I got my dog's ILP I just used his original name, I had no idea you could make another one up. I might have given him something cooler sounding. >.>


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

he is so pretty


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

The Indefinite Listing Privilege (ILP) was for dogs that were purebred but did not have AKC papers. It was only good for showing in obedience and the dog had to be spayed/neutered.

Keep in mind, that was thirty years ago and AKC has changed some things since then. Now the PAL/ILP registration allows the dog and handler to participate in Rally, Obedience, Herding Tests and Trials, Lure Coursing, Earthdog Trials, Tracking, Agility, Junior Showmanship and Hunt Tests and Trials. The spayed/neutered is still a condition.

Since I found Shealyn running loose on the street, I could name her anything I wanted. When I located her previous owners they didn't want her back. So she became, Firethorn's Lady Shealyn. Even after all these years, I still miss her. She was an amazing dog.

Do you show your Sammy under a PAL/ILP? What's his story?


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks Mindy. 

My samoyed was Canadian and so registered with the CKC, but I wanted to compete in an AKC agility trial when we went to the Samoyed Club of America's national specialty. To get him registered with the AKC proved to be a huge hassle and expense if I remember correctly, so I ditched that idea and got him an ILP instead. I never showed him because of a fault he had, and he was neutered, so the ILP was fine with me.


----------



## NeedleNoseLuvR (Sep 19, 2007)

Ah, I see. He's a very handsome boy.


----------

